
10 top talks of PyCon 2017 reviewed [audio] - mikeckennedy
https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/116/10-top-talks-of-pycon-2017-reviewed
======
bongonewhere
The urls.

Jake Vanderplas - Keynote:
[http://youtu.be/ZyjCqQEUa8o](http://youtu.be/ZyjCqQEUa8o)

Static Types for Python:
[http://youtu.be/7ZbwZgrXnwY](http://youtu.be/7ZbwZgrXnwY)

The Gilectomy How's It Going:
[http://youtu.be/pLqv11ScGsQ](http://youtu.be/pLqv11ScGsQ)

Optimizing Pandas Code:
[http://youtu.be/HN5d490_KKk](http://youtu.be/HN5d490_KKk)

Debugging in Python 3 6 Better, Faster, Stronger:
[http://youtu.be/NdObDUbLjdg](http://youtu.be/NdObDUbLjdg)

Instagram Keynote: [http://youtu.be/66XoCk79kjM](http://youtu.be/66XoCk79kjM)

Python from Space: [http://youtu.be/rUUgLsspTZA](http://youtu.be/rUUgLsspTZA)

Factory Automation with Python:
[http://youtu.be/cEyVfiix1Lw](http://youtu.be/cEyVfiix1Lw)

Dial M For Mentor: [http://youtu.be/Wc1krFb5ifQ](http://youtu.be/Wc1krFb5ifQ)

------
Godel_unicode
Michael Kennedy has a fantastic personality for tech podcasts, I have always
found his explanations light hearted enough to be entertaining, but with
enough detail that it's interesting and worth listening to in order to learn.
In my experience that's a rare combination in tech podcasts.

~~~
killerbat00
I agree. He's got a great ability to drive conversations on Talk Python With
Me that may be floundering due to a guest with little podcast experience. He
also does a great job on Python Bytes with Brian Okken who is a less strong
host in my opinion.

